# A remark regarding chapter 15.6 of the handbook, "Application of Jails"



## volatilevoid (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,

I just tried to set up jails with the help of chapter 15.6 of the handbook, "Application of Jails".

The handbook describes the process of setting up several jails very well, but still I encountered a problem when starting the jails.

When executing `# /etc/rc.d/jail start`, I got the message


```
jail: getpwnam: root: No such file or directory
```

and the jails fail to start. Mikhail Goriachev already posted the solution to the freebsd-jail mailing list some time ago.

I wonder if it would be possible to include this step into the handbook. It's just executing `# /usr/sbin/pwd_mkdb -d /<jaildir>/etc -p /<jaildir>/etc/master.passwd` before executing `# /etc/rc.d/jail start`.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

File a PR in the 'docs' section at http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

I've always used the jail(8) man page. One of the last steps it does (after installworld) is:

```
make distribution DESTDIR=/jail/dir/root
```

And instead of duplicating /usr/ports and /usr/src I use nullfs:

```
mount -t nullfs /usr/ports /jail/dir/root/usr/ports
mount -t nullfs /usr/src /jail/dir/root/usr/src
```
These are easily added to a /etc/fstab.myjail and it means you have only one copy of them.


----------

